# Looking for an oriental kitten



## MeeMye (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi we had an oriental cat and he passed away a few years ago. We now feel ready for a new member of our family are are looking for a cream, apricot or red oriental kitten to give a wonderful home. We live in a large house backing onto fields.

Can anyone help?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you looked at the breed clubs websites or Oriental Cat Breeder | Oriental Kittens For Sale


----------



## MeeMye (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah no I hadn't, thank you! x


----------

